# UltraMount Plow Dolly



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Had to build a dolly to move plow around since truck is to tall to fit in garage.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. Does it work good?


----------



## NJjunior973 (Nov 4, 2010)

I hate the ulta mount on our mvp, the legs don't stay up very well on our 350, leg fell down on highway and boot fell off. Hell getting that plow back on after taking it off


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That looks good. I never thought about using wood to make a cart.


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

So far works great, its at the perfect height to, plow slips right in and out of receiver.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

mchur01;1276995 said:


> Had to build a dolly to move plow around since truck is to tall to fit in garage.


What size plow is that


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

"2001 Ford F150 SuperCrew 7 1/2 Western"


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

randomb0b123;1277410 said:


> "2001 Ford F150 SuperCrew 7 1/2 Western"


yup, thats the ford.


----------

